# Sebastian's Action Trust



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Dear all,

I would like to say a MASSIVE thank you to everyone at Waxstock. Special thanks goes to the continued support of this forum, Dom who helped organise and was just generally awesome all day, the Zaino crew who helped round up all the goodies, all the generous traders who gave said amazing goodies and everyone who donated, bought, played and won our games!

With your help, we managed to raise £1150 on the day, with more donations expected to come from product sales which traders have kindly developed in aid of the charity.

The money which was raised will be used to support families with life-limited or terminally-ill children from diagnosis, through treatment and beyond, so as you can imagine with are very grateful for your continued support.

http://www.sebastiansactiontrust.org

We really do appreciate your ongoing support and really hope that we will be able to attend again next year.

On a personal note, it was really nice to meet some of you at the event and even spooky the 6 degrees of separation (or much less!). It was a great day, even though I didn't get enough time to actually buy anything for myself!

-George


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great news for a Great Charity - Well done to all of those that donated on the day and thanks again to all those that provided goodies - some of the prizes were fantastic including a £400 polisher donated by FLEX ....


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes was good to see Sebs there and to everyone that put products in for charity and of course those that purchased them.

On discussion and agreement going forward with Whizzer for Waxstock 2015, Bouncer's will certainly put something together to help this very worthwhile charity.

Well done all :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> Yes was good to see Sebs there and to everyone that put products in for charity and of course those that purchased them.
> 
> On discussion and agreement going forward with Whizzer for Waxstock 2015, Bouncer's will certainly put something together to help this very worthwhile charity.
> 
> Well done all :thumb:


Of course - lets get something down :thumb:


----------

